# a little help



## colbycausey (Jan 2, 2015)

Can someone get me pointed in the right direction to some spots were I can park and wade. My buddies and me are headed to kingsville for a guided trip on Monday but we have decided to go a couple days early and try to get in some wade fishing. Can someone point me towards some places that are accessible by truck.


----------

